# Trzeba



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

mam problem, że nie rozumiem całkowicie użytek słowa *Trzeba*. Wiem, że ono wyraża zobowiązanie, jak *Musieć*, ale jest ani deklinowane ani koniugowane.
Tylko mam jedno zdanie jak przykład:
_
Jestem tu i już mnie nie ma,
Zapytaj kogoś jak_* trzeba.*

Jest z piosenki Feela "Pokaż mi niebo". Zdanie takie jak to dla mnie nie ma sensu.

Czy moglibyście wyjaśnić mi jego użytek?

Dziękuję wam z góry.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Trzeba" to predykatyw, nie zachowujący się jak właściwy czasownik. 

Wyrażenie "jak trzeba" może mieć dwa znaczenia: 1) "jak należy" (tzn. poprawnie, zgodnie z zasadami) albo 2) "kiedy jest taka potrzeba". 

Wydaje mi się, że w podanym przykładzie chodzi o drugie znaczenie (= "jeżeli potrzebujesz się czegoś dowiedzieć, to kogoś zapytaj").


----------



## Roy776

Okay, myślę, że rozumiem. Teraz mam innych przykłady, mogłbyś/moglibyście poprawić mnie? Podam pochodzenie zdań.
*
Trzeba zacząć od początku - It has to start from the beginning *_(Ewa Farna - Bez Łez)
_*Raju trzeba z nieba - Paradise must be heavenly/from heaven *_(Ewa Farna - Uwierzyć)_*
Wiedziałem, że nie wystarczy mieć, że trzeba jeszcze bardzo chcieć, oddychać tak jak gdyby miał się skończyć świat. - I knew, that it doesn't suffice to have (it - maybe?), that (od tutaj, nie więcej rozumiem zdanie) *_(Feel - Jeśli czegoś pragniesz)
_
To są wszystkie. Przepraszam, że są wszystkie z piosenek, ale to mój najlepszy sposób na naukę jezyka polskiego.
Doceniałbym też, jeśli moglibyście podać innych przykłady, może z innymi znaczeniami.


----------



## Roy776

Wouldn't "gdyby miał się skończyć świat" rather mean "as if the world had to end"?

Ja rozumiem "*bo tak trzeba"* jak *"Because it must/has to be like this (, as our culture or etiquette dictates it)"*


----------



## francisgranada

I would say that while *musieć* corresponds more or less to the English _must _or German _mussen_, the meaning of *trzeba* is nearer to _need_, and sometimes also to the German _sollen_.


----------



## francisgranada

Roy776 said:


> ... Ja rozumiem "*bo tak trzeba"* jak *"Because it must/has to be like this (, as our culture or etiquette dictates it)"*



I think this is a good interpretation, but a "good" translation depends on the context. _Must _is a bit "stronger" than *trzeba*. P.e. "Mnie trzeba ..." is rather_ I need to_ ...  than _I must_ ...


----------



## kknd

only this 'rural' ethymology comes to my mind—_trzeba_ comes from _potrzeba_ ('need', 'want', 'requirement', 'necessity'; also 'obligation'); this way you could 'ethymologically extend' your phrases as follows: _trzeba zacząć od początku_ → _potrzeba [jest taka, by] zacząć od początku_, _raju trzeba z nieba_ → _raju potrzeba z nieba_, _że trzeba jeszcze chcieć_ → _że potrzeba [jest taka, by] jeszcze chcieć_, _bo tak trzeba_ → _bo taka jest potrzeba_.

having done some research gaves me following: classification as a part of speech depends of author—adverb (_przysłówek_, milewski and strutyński), improper verb (_czasownik niewłaściwy_, saloni), predicative (_predykatyw_, laskowski), verb (_czasownik_, wróbel); others say that it is 'modal verb/word' (_czasownik/wyraz modalny_) or 'aflectional/aflexive verb, old nouns genetically' ('non-inflectional verb', _czasownik afleksyjny, genetycznie dawne rzeczowniki_). last would support my intuition, first would ring some school bells…


----------



## BezierCurve

*Trzeba zacząć od początku - It has to be started from the beginning.
**Raju trzeba z nieba - *this is a bit ambiguous, due to the weird word order. It can either mean as you put it *Paradise must be heavenly/from heaven *_or:* There's a need for a paradise from heaven.

*_*Wiedziałem, że nie wystarczy mieć, że trzeba jeszcze bardzo chcieć, oddychać tak jak gdyby miał się skończyć świat.  - I knew, that it doesn't suffice to have, that you also need to really want, to breathe as if the world was to end.

*Other expressions you might come across:

"Jak trzeba, to trzeba" - lit.: "If it's necessary, then it's necessary" (= it has to be done)
"Nie trzeba..." - "No need...)"
"Trzeba było..." - "[you] should've..."
_"Zrób to tak, jak trzeba." - "Do it as it should be done."

_


----------



## ymar

Roy776 said:


> To są wszystkie. Przepraszam, że są wszystkie z piosenek, ale to mój najlepszy sposób na naukę jezyka polskiego.
> Doceniałbym też, jeśli moglibyście podać innych przykłady, może z innymi znaczeniami.


Analizowanie piosenek to bardzo zły sposób uczenia się jakiegokolwiek języka, również polskiego. Jestem Polakiem od urodzenia, ale nie rozumiem słów bardzo wielu polskich piosenek. Słowa piosenek często nie trzymają się kupy. Oczywiście, jeżeli interesuje Cię analiza językowa polskich piosenek, to bardzo dobrze. To na pewno ciekawy temat. Ale nie warto uczyć się gramatyki języka polskiego na ich podstawie. To strata czasu.


----------



## majlo

Ja, bardzo dawno temu, gdy zaczynałem naukę angielskiego, również stosowałęm tę metodę. I bardzo ją sobie chwalę. O ile rzeczywiście gramatyki tak nie oszlifujemy, ale ile słówek i idiomów się nauczymy to nasze.


----------



## ymar

majlo said:


> Ja, bardzo dawno temu, gdy zaczynałem naukę angielskiego, również stosowałęm tę metodę. I bardzo ją sobie chwalę. O ile rzeczywiście gramatyki tak nie oszlifujemy, ale ile słówek i idiomów się nauczymy to nasze.


Słuchanie piosenek i próby zrozumienia są jak najbardziej na miejscu i z pewnością mogą bardzo pomóc. Sam nauczyłem się mnóstwa słów z kilku języków właśnie w ten sposób. Problem zaczyna się, gdy student podchodzi do kwestii zbyt poważnie. Języka piosenek pop nie należy naśladować, bo nikt w ten sposób nie mówi ani nie pisze. Jeżeli jest w piosence nowe słowo albo rozpoznawalny idiom, na pewno warto sprawdzić w słowniku albo zapytać na forum. Ale wyrażenie, które dyskutujemy, nie jest idiomem i nie bardzo jest jasne, co ono właściwie oznacza. Moim zdaniem właściwe podejście do takich wyrażeń, gdy jest się na poziomie sprawności językowej niższym niż C2, to dać sobie z nimi spokój natychmiast po rozpoznaniu, że tak się sprawy z nimi mają. To oczywiście moje zdanie a nie fakt.


----------



## Roy776

Dla mnie problem jest, że nie mam innych spósobów na naukę się jezyka, oprócz piosenek i tego forum. Po drugie, nauka obcych jezyków powinna być zabawą, prawda? Dla mnie to jest. Ale myślę, że odchodzimy od tematu. Teraz, po pierwsze, dziękuję wam bardzo za wasz pomoc.


----------



## ymar

Jeżeli nie masz innych sposobów albo z jakiegoś powodu nie chcesz ich używać, to oczywiście nic mi do tego. Staraj się po prostu mieć na uwadze to, że piosenki to niekoniecznie to, jak mówią Polacy. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w nauce.


----------



## Ben Jamin

ymar said:


> Analizowanie piosenek to bardzo zły sposób uczenia się jakiegokolwiek języka, również polskiego. Jestem Polakiem od urodzenia, ale nie rozumiem słów bardzo wielu polskich piosenek. Słowa piosenek często nie trzymają się kupy. Oczywiście, jeżeli interesuje Cię analiza językowa polskich piosenek, to bardzo dobrze. To na pewno ciekawy temat. Ale nie warto uczyć się gramatyki języka polskiego na ich podstawie. To strata czasu.


Uczenie się języka poprzez uczenie się tekstów piosenek ma wiele zalet. Teksty są łatwe do zapamiętania (rymują się i zgadzają z melodią) i zawierają wiele idiomatycznych zwrotów. Uczenie się tekstu daje motywację. Oczywiście nie może to być jedyny sposób uczenia się, oraz dobrze jest jeżeli wyboru dokona osoba, która potrafi ocenić jakość tekstu.


----------



## majlo

Why has this thread been deleted?


----------

